# Gary Fisher Prometheus Ti



## bestmtb (Oct 19, 2004)

Does anyone know where I can find more info about this bike? :thumbsup:


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

supposedly the ti fork on this particular frame inspired the Evolution system. Check the late 80s Fisher catalogs. They seem to be pretty rare.


----------



## FairfaxPat (Jan 29, 2008)

The PROMETHEUS was built in the early 90's by Sandvik for Fisher. I bought a frame from them at the time for about $900.00


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

I met a guy in NYC who had a Prometheus but had sold it. I never saw the bike. Certainly rare.


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

One sold on eBay a while back disguised as a Fisher Grateful Dead edition. Seller told me they got it directly from somebody at Trek after they absorbed Fisher. Looked like somebody found a Prometheus in hiding someplace and slapped a leftover set of Dead edition stickers on it.

It was definitely Ti and clearly a Fisher. I think it went for a low final sale price.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

IF52 said:


> One sold on eBay a while back disguised as a Fisher Grateful Dead edition. Seller told me they got it directly from somebody at Trek after they absorbed Fisher. Looked like somebody found a Prometheus in hiding someplace and slapped a leftover set of Dead edition stickers on it.
> 
> It was definitely Ti and clearly a Fisher. I think it went for a low final sale price.


maybe bestmtb is the one who got it.

Evolution came about in '89 so the Prometheus must have preceded that. That's if the info I heard was accurate which was that Gary thought the ti fork in the standard 1" headtube configuration was too flexy...


----------



## Vitorzip (May 25, 2007)

Never knew that Fisher had a titanium frame... (but hey, what do i know)


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

I know two guys who have/had a bike shop in the City and bought a ton of them at blow out prices when the Trek thing was happening and I believe they were straight from Gary. I believe I still have one of the Ti stems he gave me. I'll have to dig for it. I'll call one of them and try to get the skinny and pass the info along.

PS. They were definitely 1.25"


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Unless Tom made it...its just a Gary Fisher.


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

From the 1991 Fisher Catalog.


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

Thanks for the scans muff. I found my Prometheus Ti stem and it's exactly like the one in the picture. It is 1.25" Evolution.


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

"clockworkgazz" on retrobike.co.uk has 1.

I saw 1 back in the day in covent garden cycles in london.


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

When I worked at Western Spirit in Moab BITD, there was a guide there that had one. He really liked it from what I recall. Other than being a grey super metal, it didn't really appeal to me at the time(I was on a Bontrager after all). Anyways, this guide lived in a clapped out camper stuck to the back of an old Chevy C10. He worked in Moab in the summer, then drove down to the Baja Peninsula in winter and surfed. I envied him for a long time.


----------



## GonaSovereign (Sep 20, 2004)

FairfaxPat said:


> The PROMETHEUS was built in the early 90's by Sandvik for Fisher. I bought a frame from them at the time for about $900.00


The first Prometheus bikes were  bike was built by (_something_) Heavy Industries in Japan. There was a review as soon as it arrived on the market in an issue of Bicycle Guide, along with the Merlin MTB, a Fuji road bike and a Litespeed road. As someone noted, the Evolution headset was a solution to flexy ti steerers.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

GonaSovereign said:


> The first Prometheus bikes were built by (_something_) Heavy Industries in Japan. There was a review as soon as it arrived on the market in an issue of Bicycle Guide, along with the Merlin MTB, a Fuji road bike and a Litespeed road. As someone noted, the Evolution headset was a solution to flexy ti steerers.


I bet it was the same builder that made the Panasonic ti frames. It had a similar look to the tubing. I was surprised to read they were made by Sandvik so this makes sense to me. I only ever saw the Bicycle Guide Prometheus.


----------



## bestmtb (Oct 19, 2004)

*Thank you all for the information*

My exactly is like the one in this catalog. My has the first generation of Rock Shox(black with pink stickers) and the components including seat is Campagnolo. The guy said that he was the truck driver during a Bike Show, Gary needed a guy to transport the bikes for him because the original driver didn't show up. Gary Fisher paid him with the Gary Prometheus that was at the bike show. Cool story! I will try to take some pics.Thank you all again for the information. I really appreciate.



djmuff said:


> From the 1991 Fisher Catalog.
> 
> View attachment 384501
> 
> ...


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

bestmtb said:


> My exactly is like the one in this catalog. My has the first generation of Rock Shox(black with pink stickers) and the components including seat is Campagnolo. The guy said that he was the truck driver during a Bike Show, Gary needed a guy to transport the bikes for him because the original driver didn't show up. Gary Fisher paid him with the Gary Prometheus that was at the bike show. Cool story! I will try to take some pics.Thank you all again for the information. I really appreciate.


Hey VV,
Nice work. I didnt know you got that. That was a while ago. I thought I had him talked into a deal, but then suddenly he said it was sold.


----------



## Cycleshark (Jan 21, 2004)

here's an early form of the prometheus, like on the cr-7 the rear is steel


----------



## FairfaxPat (Jan 29, 2008)

*Prometheus*

Gary Fisher came by my house today and I asked him about the Prometheus. It turns out that Sumitomo Heavy Industries built the first prototype, but only one frame-all the rest of them-the production bikes- were built by Sandvik, as I said earlier in this thread.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

scant said:


> "clockworkgazz" on retrobike.co.uk has 1.
> 
> I saw 1 back in the day in covent garden cycles in london.


bought my first real mtb at convent garden cycles. sigh...


----------



## GonaSovereign (Sep 20, 2004)

FairfaxPat said:


> ...Sumitomo Heavy Industries built the first prototype, but only one frame-.....


Thanks for the detail. I've edited above. I can't remember if the BG article noted the Fisher ti bike was the only one in existence.


----------



## freakforti (Mar 4, 2004)

*Here are ....*

... some pics of that EBAYed one

Looks very much like a Sandvik built now doesn't it



Martin


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

Is that the one that had the dead stickers on it from a few months ago?


----------



## csl (Oct 16, 2006)

i have a prometheus ti. bought it off an old friend from Telluride in about 92. i will post pics when convenient. it is a very stiff frame. i still use it as a daily commuter here in seattle. it has countless miles on it.


----------



## csl (Oct 16, 2006)

...


----------



## csl (Oct 16, 2006)

*gf-prometheus*

From my recollection these were made from 88-91?. however I don't know this absolutely true, maybe they were made in 92 also, but i doubt it. it incorporated the evolution headset, but i don't think it preceded it. my frame was sent to a friend as a replacement frame for an earlier Prometheus that he had broken in Moab. the stamp on this frame reads F18118 for what its worth. I cracked this frame as well but the guys at Davidson in Seattle fixed it up and now it is a dedicated city bike. The bike has a Ti spindle and Ti stem as well. Notice the old school weight saving technique on the xt shifters. When i got the bike, everything was drilled out. Chainrings, cluster teeth, deraillures. Most things have been replaced over the years though.


----------



## Baron56 (Sep 14, 2008)

I bot a GF Prometheus new in 1991 and had it outfitted with the Campi Mountain Group set. It is still 1991 vintage. Didn't ride it much but looking to dust it off and change out the Campi set with something else. The grip shifters didn't work well.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Baron56 said:


> I bot a GF Prometheus new in 1991 and had it outfitted with the Campi Mountain Group set. It is still 1991 vintage. Didn't ride it much but looking to dust it off and change out the Campi set with something else. The grip shifters didn't work well.


Leave the Campy, post pics.


----------



## Baron56 (Sep 14, 2008)

Anyone able to offer how to post a few pics? Regret the novice question but..
Thanks,
Sterling


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Baron56 said:


> Anyone able to offer how to post a few pics? Regret the novice question but..
> Thanks,
> Sterling


When you go to post, there is an 'upload images' option down below. Lets you upload photos from your computer.


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

Baron56 said:


> Anyone able to offer how to post a few pics? Regret the novice question but..
> Thanks,
> Sterling


You need to use the red [Post Reply] button, not the Post Quick Reply field at the bottom of the page. Then follows Rumpfy's advice.


----------



## Baron56 (Sep 14, 2008)

Thanks all. Found the button and now learned that my JPEG files are too big. Trying to learn how to downsize pics. Would like to put my Prometheus and new Moots up. Glad riding isn't this frustrating!


----------



## bestmtb (Oct 19, 2004)

*Promether Ti Pics*

I thought I had posted some pics a while ago. Sorry guys!


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

bestmtb said:


> I thought I had posted some pics a while ago. Sorry guys!


That's sick. Beautiful build!:thumbsup:


----------



## cynic-al (May 6, 2008)

I have mine in my attic


----------



## csl (Oct 16, 2006)

dust it off and post some pics.

there should be a promtheus rally at some time in the future as more people post to the thread.


----------



## cynic-al (May 6, 2008)

It's built up and ready to ride...I'm used to discs, 6" travel etc now. Don't think I've got any pics  I had std unicrown forks (lovely in black chrome)

I got mine in 92 when they were closing out. I'd seen a proto when the Fisher guys brought it to the shop I worked in for a summer in SF (Noe Valley) in 90. I didn't have ti forks../.thank f**k, I had some IRD's on my Epic, they were awful.


----------



## jacdykema (Apr 10, 2006)

bestmtb said:


> I thought I had posted some pics a while ago. Sorry guys!


Not generally a big fan of Fischers but DAMN! That is NICE!


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

bestmtb said:


> Does anyone know where I can find more info about this bike? :thumbsup:


FirstFlight bikes has the specs on it. I have 1. Love it. If you're gonna run rim brakes put a brake booster on the rear. It'll make a big difference.


----------



## JT'sDad (Aug 15, 2011)

Here is mine. 91-92ish, Suntour XC Comp and Comp pro components. 
Super clean, never really taken off road. Beautiful welds-


----------



## TheMachinist (Feb 24, 2007)

I was at the (now defunct) local bike shop back in 1990 buying my CR-7. While I was there I watched an older couple take delivery of a matching pair of Prometheus bikes. They had outfitted them with high riser bars and wide saddles with sheepskin covers. They were going to use them as campground cruisers, I'm sure.

It was more than a little sickening. Can y'all feel my pain? At least I walked out with a nice bike and didn't covet their new acquisitions tooooo much.

The crazy thing is that I bet those two bikes are sitting in somebody's garage somewhere collecting dust and cobwebs as the couple has likely either passed away or is not capable of riding by now. 

I should keep a constant eye on craigslist because I'm sure they will turn up someday, if they haven't already. Now I'm thinking I should have paid more attention to estate sales over the years.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

JT'sDad said:


> Here is mine.
> Super clean, never really taken off road.


Thats a shame.


----------



## uphiller (Jan 13, 2004)

Cable hangers are way, way too high.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

uphiller said:


> Cable hangers are way, way too high.


I like the threadless stem/hs with the cable hanger stuffed in there.


----------



## PurpleOtter (Oct 3, 2011)

I have one of these frames sitting in my shed collecting dust...One thing I can say, the bottom bracket sucked. The sealed bearings blew out about once a week with hard trail use.


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

That's unusual, I recently built up my old 1987 montare for a friend, I serviced the ( original, to the best of my knowledge) bottom bracket and it ran like silk, aside from limiting your crank choices I think it,s a good system.


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

Agreed. Have thousands of miles on the original bb and bearings, throu mud, rain, whatever and still goin strong. Hope I didn't just jinx myself, lol. 
With all the bikes I have and have had, the Prometheus is still one of my all time favs.


----------



## JT'sDad (Aug 15, 2011)

I am trying to find a 1 1/4" headset and suspension fork for mine. What would be the most economical set up? The rigid fork on mine was improperly cut, so even if I stick with rigid I need to find a replacement fork. Any ideas/help would be appreciated.


----------



## cynic-al (May 6, 2008)

I have a threaded mag 21st steerer from a 21" frame to sell, I think the headsets can still be found with a bit of looking, and older mag 21st tyre forks turn up on ebay?


----------



## First Flight (Jan 25, 2004)

We might have a couple of options for you:
-head reducers that allow use of a 1 1/8" fork
-rigid fork
-1 1/4" headsets
-might have some steerer tubes as well

Drop us a line with your preferences and we can dig around upstairs.


----------



## JULIANO ZARDO (3 mo ago)

tem um q igual quando vale?


----------

